# Eric - BBS RC center cap question



## FearTheElf (Oct 15, 2002)

Eric,
I have BBS RCs on my car... I am interested in removing the entire Center Cap assembly, exposing the lugs. Is there a BBS Center Cap that will fit in the hole that is exposed when removing that Center Cap assembly? Let me know, and I'll buy today! You can email me if that's easier - [email protected]
Thanks,
-Aaron


----------



## FearTheElf (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question ([email protected])*

Eric, I was hoping the 56MM cap would fit, but others have told me that the RC would need a 60MM cap - does BBS have a 60MM cap?
Thanks again.








-Aaron




_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:08 PM 3-29-2005_


----------



## FearTheElf (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Look at the link I provided for you, very carefully.


Ahhh, I see... I missed it... I assume you are referring to: 
0923001 BBS RA CENTER CAP 60MMDIA 5.00 
BLACK PLASTIC (OLD RA DESIGN)
Do you know if those are available in anything besides black (I would prefer silver or polished...)?
Also, do those screw in or pop in? 
Thanks again for your help....


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (337GTIVW)*

does anybody have pics of this?


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (337GTIVW)*

somebody's got to have a pic


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (pheethus)*

Guys I have bought that 60mm BBS center cap and it looks like total crap! It's not flat but looks very simular to the Schmidts center caps. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I wound up using a 99-00 Civic Si 60mm center cap since it's totally flat and flush and it looks awesome. I made some chrome stickers with BBS in black stickers to cover the H and its perfect.
Abandon your hops of BBS habving a solution, it's not there. I'm out of town now but will return on Tuesday. I can take pics then.
Hold tight.


----------



## FearTheElf (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (TreyS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TreyS* »_Guys I have bought that 60mm BBS center cap and it looks like total crap! It's not flat but looks very simular to the Schmidts center caps. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I wound up using a 99-00 Civic Si 60mm center cap since it's totally flat and flush and it looks awesome. I made some chrome stickers with BBS in black stickers to cover the H and its perfect.
Abandon your hops of BBS habving a solution, it's not there. I'm out of town now but will return on Tuesday. I can take pics then.
Hold tight.









OK, thanks TreyS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Post some pics when you get a chance... 
Where did you get the 60MM caps? From Honda?


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (337GTIVW)*

Actually I got the caps from a junked 99 Si but you can get them from the parts counter for $11 each-ish. P/N 44732-S50-N900
Here are a few:








Complete how-to is here (with BBS sticker):
Click Me
It's in my signature as well....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by TreyS at 9:18 PM 9-13-2003_


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (TreyS)*

bump


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question ([email protected])*

edit: Doh! I didn't see you added my lil info. Thanks!!








The only BBS *60mm* cap that fits looks exactly like this:









BBS part:
0923001 BBS RA CENTER CAP 60MMDIA 5.00 
BLACK PLASTIC (OLD RA DESIGN)
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The only solution that looks nice is the Honda/ Acura center cap with a BBS sticker on it (pictured above before the BBS sticker was applied).












_Modified by TreyS at 7:21 PM 9-2-2003_


----------



## FearTheElf (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (TreyS)*

Thanks Trey S for posting the pics!








Where did you get the BBS sticker? Somewhere I could order it from? 
Any pics of the final look with the BBS sticker applied?


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (337GTIVW)*

I got them from a local sticker shop. I just asked for a 60mm (lil too big) chrome circle with BBS in the center. $10 for five (in case I messed one up).
No final pics. I'm still running the H caps becasuse it seems to piss off the local VW hardcore crowd for some reason.


----------



## FearTheElf (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (TreyS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TreyS* »_I got them from a local sticker shop. I just asked for a 60mm (lil too big) chrome circle with BBS in the center. $10 for five (in case I messed one up).
No final pics. I'm still running the H caps becasuse it seems to piss off the local VW hardcore crowd for some reason.









H caps?! Ahhhhhh, how sinful!








So would you suggest I go with a 59MM sticker instead, or do you think that would be too small?


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (337GTIVW)*

It might fit or it could be a lil too small. Maybe small enough not to notice.
Try that and post back or better yet, bring the cap with you to the sticker shop and have them measure it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (TreyS)*











_Modified by TreyS at 10:57 AM 2-6-2004_


----------



## agomez3 (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (TreyS)*

















thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf-zilla (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (agomez3)*

agomez3, I like your's better!! Where does that cap come from? Is it also available in black and chrome? I just might do that myself as it's gotta be at least 1 pound lighter than the big center cap...
Bob


_Modified by golf-zilla at 2:31 AM 10-3-2004_


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (golf-zilla)*

 centercap bliss  
Alex


----------



## airdbeck23 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Trey, where did u get the lug caps?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_ centercap bliss 

Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Eric - BBS RC center cap question (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

BBS centercaps.


_Modified by Chameleon2 at 2:31 PM 8-27-2005_


----------

